

Google Location History - zan2434
https://maps.google.com/locationhistory

======
givehimagun
Wow! I did not realize they were storing my location history.

It's impressive data and could be useful to track...but given my concerns and
trust keeping the data truly private, I deleted it and disabled the feature.

~~~
geofffox
Alas, deleting it probably means you are the only one not having access to the
data! This is the kind of stuff NSA keeps. Surely your telco also keeps it.
It's probable some ad networks also know where you were.

Like you, I agree it's invasive, but I think you're addressing the problem in
the wrong way. I wish I knew what the right was was!

------
richbradshaw
I find this really useful – one for Google Now and two for remembering where I
was on certain days for invoicing/just personal interest.

